# Introduction to the forum (Daishixinyi)



## DAISHIXINYI (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, 

New here, my name is Jon Dyer, aka Jay_Bee on EF and a few other forums. 

I been practising martial arts since I was 14 and I am now 31. 

Regarding my m.a's background I have done Karate, Aikido, Jiu Jitsu, Ninjitsu, Muay Thai, Ninjitsu and a little of Kempo. 

I started out training in CMA doing some Wu Shu and Bei Shaolin with a student of master Shi Mei Lin, in Wellington, New Zealand, before meeting Dr Stephen Yan, which I trained under for around 13 years. In that time I learnt Bei Shaolin, some Cha Quan, Yin Xing Mi Zong Quan, Liu He Quan, Chin Na, Hebei Xing Yi Quan and also Xin Yi Liu He Quan, which I concentrated on the most. I was fortunate to get exposed to all major 3 styles, such as Mai Zhuangtu, Luoyang and until finally wanting to concentrate on Dai Shi Liu He Xin Yi Quan. 

I been to China 3 times and have met a variety of masters, some great, some average and some not so good, but I made friends wherever I went and can say that the good all traditional styles do exist, if you look for them hard enough. 

Enough rambling, if you want to ask me something, not that I profess much, I am after all a beginner, ask ahead.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello Jon, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome

The more CMA the better.. And internal CMA too


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy yourself


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 28, 2008)

*Moderator's note:*

Thread moved to Meet & Greet forum.

-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------



## MJS (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome and Happy Posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 28, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi jon.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Taijiman (Jan 29, 2008)

Where in China have you been too?  I've been to Beijing and Shanghai.  Going to try and go to Chongqing as soon as I can afford it


----------



## DAISHIXINYI (Feb 6, 2008)

Taijiman said:


> Where in China have you been too?  I've been to Beijing and Shanghai.  Going to try and go to Chongqing as soon as I can afford it



Ok, these are the places I have been to in China, Shanghai, Jiaxing, Wuxi, Suzhou, Hangzhou, Dalian, Hebei, Shanxi (Taiyuan, Taigu, Qi Xian, Pingyao, Yongji, etc), Henan (Zhenzhou, Dengzhou, Luoyang, Dengfeng, Kaifeng, Nanyang, Zhoukou, Zhumadian, etc), Tianjin and maybe some others I have forgot.

Most of these places were unfortunately crammed into one journey, which was dedicated to researching Xin Yi Liu He Quan, with my teacher at the time, Dr Stephen Yan.

Now I only concentrate on Dai Xin Yi Quan as taught to me by grand master, Yan Long Chang.

Jon.


----------

